# Happy Birthday Prince



## Gena Marie (Oct 10, 2011)

adult image host

Happy Birthday Baby, you truly are my Prince


----------



## Hench (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy b'day Chief!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Prince!


----------



## murf23 (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the creator . Thnx for all you have giving us


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2011)

29 again!


----------



## Kathybird (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, Prince.

Maybe a beautiful woman sit on your face and ask you to tell lies!

On a related note, Gena...


----------



## oufinny (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday big chief and good luck with the woman sitting on your face, I hear it's good times!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, buddy!


----------



## squigader (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday sir, from a member of this great community you've created online! Best of luck in your bodybuilding goals, and I wish you success in all of your endeavors in life. Have a good one!
-Squig


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Prince. 

Thanks for giving me a forum to meet a lot of interesting people that without it, I never could have interacted with. Props my man....big props.


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday boss.. Enjoy it, your only 29 once..


----------



## swollen (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, bro.!, hope you get want you want!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2011)

lucky_slevin said:


> Happy birthday boss.. Enjoy it, your only 29 once..



nope, I am 29 on every b-day! lol


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, get drunk and throw up on your shoes, well that's what I'd do anyhow. Thanks for another great year on your forum. Enjoy.


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 10, 2011)

or better yet....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Deity (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Prince!!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 10, 2011)

happy birthday boss man, enjoy the day!!!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Prince


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy bday bro!!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy b-day...


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday bawse


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday my brother!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2011)

*Happy Birthday to the Boss!* Thank you for letting me be part of the team and -- more importantly -- thank you for creating and maintaining such a great bodybuilding forum!


----------



## SFW (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr. D!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. D!


----------



## mp340 (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy Belated B-DAY!

Hope it was awesome...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy b day my nica.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 11, 2011)

The Prince is a year closer to being King.

Happy belated B day!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Prince!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2011)

Make it a whole Birthweek already, go on a bender, forget all your responsibilities until next Monday, wake up in a cheap hotel with a beer can pyramid, a mound of loose pocket change on the nightstand, a wad of blankets and towels in the corner soaked in numerous body fluids and a cocktail of alcoholic beverages, you get the picture!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy birthday yung blud!


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 12, 2011)

So what did you do for your B-day?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks again everyone!


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 12, 2011)

your welcome. you still didn't tell us what you did...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2011)

hope you had an amazing birthday.


----------



## FUZO (Oct 13, 2011)

happy b-day


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, I did not do much at all on my b-day, however 3 days later (today) I did buy a brand new Lexus.


----------



## murf23 (Oct 13, 2011)

DAMMMM Bro ....Enjoy ^^^^


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> Thanks again everyone, I did not do much at all on my b-day, however 3 days later (today) I did buy a brand new Lexus.



I don't know why, call me spoile d or an egotistical prick but for some radon I always pictured you in a 7 series BMW or like an Audi S5...
I'm still down with with the Lexus though.. I've owned a GS300 and IS300... Good rides...
Congrats bro


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2011)

lucky_slevin said:


> I don't know why, call me spoile d or an egotistical prick but for some radon I always pictured you in a 7 series BMW or like an Audi S5...
> I'm still down with with the Lexus though.. I've owned a GS300 and IS300... Good rides...
> Congrats bro



No, I hate European cars, I drove a Toyota the past 6 years, so getting a Lexus was a no brainer.


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 13, 2011)

Valid point brotha... Like I said I've rocked Lexus before and loved em...


----------

